# Blue bar ambilobe panther chameleons



## Rain_Flower (Sep 6, 2007)

At least that's what the lady called him. Went to my faav pet store and the owner was selling one of her own and daaaamn that thing was huge, and gorgeous! She took him out and let me hold him for quite awhile and he was sweet as can be. She was selling him for $500.

Just curious if any of you keep them and what you paid.

Aaand if you don't know what I'm talking about, here is a picture I found on google:

http://www.screameleons.com/Portals/_Screameleons/images/default/ross.jpg


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 6, 2007)

Cool! Next time your there, see if its captive bred, if not I would strongly adivse against purchasing it. About 6 months ago, my boss ordered two wc panthers. The minute I heard this I knew it was a mistake... Only one survived the voyage, and was in bad shape. It was then my job to nurse it back to health. This task was rather difficult and it seams like I was only prologing its existance, not curing it. A few months later he died, only a couple of days before I was going to take him home and try to help him there ~ Rex


----------



## Ted (Sep 6, 2007)

one should never purchase wild herps.
period.
for health and eco reasons.


----------



## UrbanJungles (Sep 7, 2007)

I've got one...great animals.







My guy's name is "Bling" and a chameleon like him will run you about 500.00


----------



## Rain_Flower (Sep 7, 2007)

So $500 is a decent price? I def. can't afford that now, but would looove to have have one eventually. The one the pet store owner was selling, she was selling him out of her own home, because apparently he has no interest in the ladies at all and won't breed. And yes, he is captive bred 

UrbanJungles: Gorgeous picture!


----------



## ZooRex (Sep 7, 2007)

> I've got one...great animals.


Trying to let the jealousy flow through me...Amazing cham you've got there!


----------



## Ewok (Sep 9, 2007)

Beatiful chameleon! The only chameleon I  have been able to keep alive was a pygmy leaf chameleon, he was so cool. I had him for 9 months then one day I found him dead  He always ate well and and was active too.


----------

